# Naming the embies on board- do you?



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

On a couple of our goes we have named the embies when they were put back. Are we mad!! 
Do you name them and if so what do you call them!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

We've had iggle & piggle and then eight & nine! 

CLP  

( 8 & 9 are asleep in their cots right now   )


----------



## ELIZABETH34 (Aug 23, 2009)

on one occasion we had a FET and my hubby called it 'little frostie'!


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, I think it's good to name the embryo's , it's all part of positive thinking. My hubby as already named the embryo he would given our child if born. So stay positive and name away. Lynn E


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Called ours Mork and Mindy - Mork is currently bashing the hell out of his cot!!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Yep,  Harry and Lilly were called Thumbelina and Penguin (no idea why it just felt right at the time!!    ).

We grew so attached to their tummy names that we very very nearly used them in with their middle names when we registered them.  Not sure we'd have been forgiven though so...can't imagine many teenages enjoying being called Penguin!!

Katie


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Ethan was 'Littlebit' and Sam was 'littlebob'


----------



## maybe-if (Aug 1, 2007)

I am a big fan of the series Heroes. So they officially got named as Hiro and Ando as they are two guys who always seem to survive despite the odds!

During my two week wait Hiro get thrown off the roof of a building at the end of one episode and I panicked thinking they had killed him off.  He was ok though but it took me waiting until the following week's episode to find out!!!

They also got affectionately referred to as Plinky and Plonky. 

I am breastfeeding Plinky at the moment and Plonky is in the playpen gurgling to himself.

[We're such Heroes fans, that's where we got Nathan's name from, and so typically, they killed off that character! ]


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

William has been William since we first met and DH told me he wanted to have children with me. Even though we lost William I.... we are currently on the 2ww with an 8 cell William.

If we cannot have a baby we will probably get a new kitten and a puppy - both of them will be called William too I expect.

I don't even like the name - I'm not sure why we say it.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

We called ours Pearl & Dean


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

we called ours Posh and Becks  , i found it really helped when visualising them on the 2ww!!


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

JuliaG said:


> we called ours Posh and Becks , i found it really helped when visualising them on the 2ww!!


When I was lying on the table just before ET, my DH said..... "you know, I was thinking how people named their children after where they were concieved, like Posh and Becks"....... how about "William, Petri, Woking"?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

pkm -


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

No but I do talk to them xx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

We named our two daffy and dilly on ET day, as we were told to think of them as growing flowers, and daffodils were in season.

Daffy and Dilly are currently snoring upstairs, and are still refered to as daffy and dilly.

xxxxx


----------



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm hoping to have John and Edward transferred sometime next week.

The underdogs who I think will go on to be massive!

Also 4 year old DD keeps shouting 'John and Edward to win!' every time she sees them, so having her secretly cheering them on will be good.

Lets hope they don't go out this Saturday- might be a bad omen!


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

gilln said:


> I'm hoping to have John and Edward transferred sometime next week.


Please tell me you're joking. Please!


----------



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

(half) joking  

DH is really keen though!


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

We call ours "Junior".


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

If you're mad then so am I   

We didn't name the embryos on our first 3 attempts, these were unsuccessful.

The 4th time I named them 'George & Grace' from the minute they were transferred and right the way through the pregnancy. It just felt right for some reason, I talked to them and willed them to stay put from day one. 

It didn't do any harm.. George & Grace are now lively 2 years olds!   

Good Luck xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

When we went for ET, (only 1 of our 4 miserly eggs actually fertilised) - the embryologise put our embie on the screen and called it 'lazy' as it was still only 2 cells.
My heart melted as soon as I saw those two perfect little cells, side by side, and so 'Tictac' was born.... well no, she was born on 4th February, but her god parents still call her Tictac.. and she's a gorgeous little sweetie hahahha


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

Hubby calls ours Bert & Ern!! lol


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

on our first round of IVF we called them Ben and Jerry unfortunately that was a bfn, then on the second go we had 3 embies put back and dh called them oh my and god, well one of them took and we changed it to muchkin and she is now fast asleep in her cot


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

On our first cycle we didn't name our little embie but on our second I felt we needed to do things differently.  I'm a big Man City fan so joked to my husband that we should call them Mercer & Allison (former management duo) he didn't approve so suggested Fergie & Sparky after Sir Alex ferguson (MAn U boss) and Mark Hughes (Former Utd player and at the time current Man City Manager).  Needless to say I refused so we came up with Rogan Josh after the curry.  Rogan Josh are now asleep in their cot and the name stuck throughout the pregnancy, friends, who are Irish, even thought it was going to be their proper names!

Pushoz


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Am I the only person who really couldn't do that?  To me, I couldn't think of them as babies in case it didn't work (which it didn't most of the times I did it) and I think that made it easier to deal with my one and only chemical preg/early m/c.  On our final go, I started calling it 'the sprog' or 'sproglet' after our 7 week scan, but although we chose her name before she was born, I couldn't refer to my baby by her name until she actually arrived.  It seemed like tempting fate.  Each to their own...

EG x


----------

